# Recent report on 2007 deaths of five painters



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Excerpt from an Aug 26, 2010 report on the deaths of five industrial painters in a Colorado penstock. 


“The five trapped workers communicated with co-workers and emergency responders using handheld radios for approximately 45 minutes, desperately calling for help, before succumbing to smoke inhalation,” said CSB Investigations Supervisor Don Holmstrom. “Their lives likely could have been saved had qualified, company-provided rescuers been in a position to respond immediately to a fire or other emergency.”


It appears from the article that this disaster could have been avoided if more importance was put on the safety of the workers, rather then the application of the coating system. 

If it's not the unusual structures painters risk their lives working on, or in, it's the volatile environment that's created from the coating systems. 

Apparently, the atmosphere in the penstock was 10% of the LEL which did not restrict entrance, but required safety precautions.





The full article can be read at-http://www.paintsquare.com/news/article_news.cfm?id=4210


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That was a terrible tragedy.

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/blame-contractor-10457/


----------

